# [Solved] Pear funktioniert nicht.

## Makido

Hallo,

habe auf meinem Rechner das PEAR Paket emerged, die Dateien befinden sich auch korrekt im Pfad, trotzdem zeigen mir die PHP-Anwendungen immer an das auf die PEAR-Erweiterungen nicht zugegriffen werden kann.

Kopiere ich den Inhalt von /usr/share/php in den Ordner der PHP-Anwendung funktioniert es.

```

locate MDB2.php

/usr/share/php/MDB2.php

```

```

Warning: require_once(MDB2.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/anwendung/inc/database.inc.php on line 22

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'MDB2.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php5:/usr/share/php') in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/anwendung/inc/database.inc.php on line 22

```

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

hab nicht wirklich ahnung davon, aber ein paar ideen:

apache (oder anderen Webserver) neu starten,

env-update

viel erfolg

Christian

----------

## Makido

Hallo,

nein, hat nichts gebracht.  :Wink: 

----------

## rexxos

ist das Verzeichnis auch im Include Path vom PHP ?

wirf mal einen Blick in die 

```
/etc/php/apache2-php5/php.ini
```

und such folgenden Abschnitt:

```
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Paths and Directories ;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; UNIX: "/path1:/path2"

include_path = ".:/usr/share/php5:/usr/share/php"

```

lg,

Rex

----------

## Makido

Hi,

ja, das steht alles so korrekt an. Er zeigt den Suchpfad auch korrekt an in der Fehlermeldung.

Habe nun einen Virtualhost-Container um die Anwendung gesetzt mit ausgeschaltetem safe_mode, dann funktioniert es.

Auf dauer aber nicht wirklich die ideale Lösung?!?

Ich Markiere es nun einfach mal gelöst.

Vielen dank für eure Mühe!

----------

